# Summer lodge hutch



## mms81 (Jan 6, 2009)

I recently bought a new Summer Lodge hutch from Pets At Home for my rabbit Annie. At the moment she is in a smaller hutch which is kept in our outbuilding at night and outside with a run over it (so that nothing can get to her) during the day. 

I am about to move house and so Annie has got her new house....the summer lodge! It's a huge hutch so she will have lots of space but because it is so big, it will have to go outside. I am a bit worried about foxes/cats getting near the hutch and was thinking about putting legs on the hutch but I'm not sure if the hutch is too big and heavy to put legs on?! Has anyone managed to put legs on their summer lodge hutch??? :


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

I recently bought this hutch for Willow and Dusty. Dusty's previous two storey hutch wasn't quite big enough for Willow to live in as well. I haven't attached longer legs because they like to hop in and out into their run or the garden when I am around to supervise. If you did attach legs you'd have to make sure the hutch was sturdy and could not be knocked over. I cover the hutch at night and lean their run against it when it is windy so that the cover doesn't blow off. If you are really worried about animals getting in you could consider putting another layer of wire on the doors or standing something up against the hutch at night.


----------



## mms81 (Jan 6, 2009)

I am going to buy a hutch hugger for it so that will keep the rain and the wind out. What do you use to keep them warm in the winter? 

How is the run attached to the summer lodge and did you make it yourself?

At the moment Annie is in a smaller hutch and we built her a huge run to go over the hutch but unfortunately it is not big enough for the summer lodge!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Is there a hutch hugger in the right size for it? I use blankets and a waterproof sheet to keep the rain off.

We have an old run that we took one end off and put up against the hutch (with one door open) but it doesn't fit to it properly. For that reason I would never leave them in it overnight or during the day when I am not at home.


----------



## mms81 (Jan 6, 2009)

That's what I do at the moment with Annie's hutch and run. I am due to move house soon and our new garden is nicely enclosed so that Annie (and her new friend - when we get one) will be able to roam the garden but only while I'm there.

Yes I think there is a hutch hugger in the right size. I saw a posting on the internet somewhere that someone had bought one for their summer lodge and the dimensions were something like 153 x 65 x 123. You can find them on eBay and other internet sites but Pets At Home seems to be the most expensive. I've not bought mine yet.

I don't think I will bother with legs for the summer lodge but like you suggest, I will put something up against the front of the hutch incase we have any unwanted visitors.


----------

